

Ask HN: Where do you go to learn to make things? - freestyle25

What websites did you use when you were just learning the basics of web development?
======
mooze
Whatever site Google unearthed that was relevant to my problem at hand - more
often than not w3schools.com (only recently did I find out about w3fools.com).

------
korynunn
Open a text editor

Think of what you want to do.

Try and do it.

If you don't know how, google what you are trying to do.

repeat.

